# Americas best Racks - Freedom Breeder Reptile Racks - now available in Australia



## ReptileRacksAust (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,

We are the Australian distributor for Freedom Breeder Racks, and are glad to see our appearance at the Sydney Reptile Expo two weeks ago generated so much interest and discussion. 

The official launch of Freedom Breeder in Australia was at the Sydney Expo. Although Freedom Breeder racks are new to Australia, they have been a market leader in the reptile industry in the states for almost 20 years. We have prices listed on our website for both Reptile and Rodent Racks. If you are interested in any other product from the Freedom Breeder product range (www.freedombreeder.com) just email us for a price. Please be patient with us as we are still developing our website www.reptileracksaustralia.com.au, and are constantly adding more information.

All racks are completely modular with every level being removable, meaning you can order racks that are higher or lower than the standard racks or simply start with a few levels and add level by level as your collection grows. Certain racks can also be mixed and matched.

All Complete Racks come with a Base, Wheels, one Heat Panel per level, Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat, Power Board, and your choice of Ventilation Insert (100%, 50%, 25%). The Heat Tape built into the Heat Panels run on 220-240 volt (not the 110 volt used in America). All power leads are fitted with Australian standard plugs, not the North American ones that the demo racks at the Sydney Reptile Expo had. 

If you have any questions about the various racks, post them here or email us ([email protected]), and we’ll answer you ASAP. If you saw the demo racks at the Sydney Reptile Expo, tell us what you thought. If you’re one of the people who went to the trouble of bringing these racks into Australia over the last few years, I would really like to hear your feedback / thoughts about your racks, pictures of them in use would also be great to see.

We are very happy to finally be able to offer Australian reptile keepers a complete range of reptile and rodent racks, and a choice / alternative to what’s been available until now.

Reptile Racks Australia


----------



## Reptilia (May 20, 2010)

What's the deal with freighting these units Phil? Is it expensive to get them freighted interstate?

and is possible to get the habistat dimming themostat instead of the pulse?


----------



## krefft (May 20, 2010)

Good luck with it Phil.
They are by far the best rack on the market. It's great to see that they will now be easily available here. 
Thanks also for donating one in the charity auction at wild expo.


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (May 21, 2010)

Different Habistat Thermostats are available on these racks with slight price adjustments, just request the Habistat model that you want, and I'll happily provide pricing. The standard Habistat Dimming Thermostat, for e.g., would be an additional $10, the Night Eye compatible Pulse Proportional Thermostat would be an extra $15.

Freight is possible all around Australia, but due to the racks size/weight, it can be a little expensive. Having said that, Single stack racks can be freighted to Sydney / Adelaide for $130, and larger / wider racks can be freighted for about $210. Freight to Brisbane is between $150-280.


----------



## Boondocker (May 21, 2010)

How is the heating for the racks modified to run on Oz power? Is it done at Freedom Breeder or does your company do it here?


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (May 21, 2010)

Freedom Breeder is installing 240 volt heat tape in all heat panels being sent to us, not their standard 110 volt heat tape. Apart from using Habistat Thermostats instead of Ranco Thermostats (Ranco is also available), nothing is being converted or retro fitted once in Australia.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 21, 2010)

lf they go to minimum enclosure sizes as they have been sugesting , wont these be illegal ?


----------



## Boondocker (May 21, 2010)

ReptileRacksAust said:


> Freedom Breeder is installing 240 volt heat tape in all heat panels being sent to us, not their standard 110 volt heat tape. Apart from using Habistat Thermostats instead of Ranco Thermostats (Ranco is also available), nothing is being converted or retro fitted once in Australia.


 
Thanks for the quick response. 
Yes, Ranco can be wired for 240 volt also.


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (May 21, 2010)

Freedom Breeder racks offer a complete range of cage sizes for all types of snakes, from the small hatchling tubs right up to the massive Jumbo 96” (240x90cm floor space) used in the US for large Boas and Anacondas. Freedom Breeder are the only reptile racks available in Australia that offer such a large range of cage / tub sizes, and their Jumbo range has 3 cage sizes larger than any other rack producer. The smallest Jumbo Rack has tubs with a floor area 20% larger than Slitherin / Vision’s Python rack tubs.
It would really surprise me if the minimum enclosure size laws are actually brought in, but with such a large range of cage sizes to choose from, you can always choose a larger sized tub/rack for the snakes you want to keep in them.


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2010)

i like these racks iv been eyeing them off on snakebytestv, what model would you suggest to be use as grow outs for various spp of carpets say in the 1-2 yr range, and also for adult carpets of 3+ years


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 21, 2010)

those jumbo racks look great for aspidites. 

are the hatchie rack tubs clear or have a window? hard to see from the pictures.

great that there is another rack supplier in oz. i have been hoping that someone would start bringing these over.


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2010)

jumbo racks they keep burms and retics in em, good for olives and possibly scrubs?


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (May 22, 2010)

Hi Kenshin,
The Large Frame FB17” and FB27” racks would be the best for 1-2 year old carpet pythons, with smaller / slower growing species more suited to the 17”, and the larger / faster growing ones in the 27” tubs. The 17” / 27” are the widths measured in inches, as the racks are American, the full tub sizes converted to cm’s are:

Large Frame 17” = 44.5 x 85 x 21cm (Width x Depth x Height) – 7 tub racks are $1590
– 21 tub racks are $3790
Large Frame 27” = 70 x 85 x 21cm (Width x Depth x Height) – 7 tub racks are $2190
– 14 tub racks are $3590

For adult carpets pythons, the best rack would be the Jumbo 48” or for a little more space you could go up to the Jumbo 66”. The full tub sizes converted to cm’s are:
Jumbo 48” = 122 x 76 x 23.5cm (Width x Depth x Height) – 6 tub racks are $2,990 
Jumbo 66” = 167.5 x 76 x 23.5cm (Width x Depth x Height) – 6 tub racks are $3,490 

Olives and Scrubs would be fine in the Jumbo 93”, this rack would also be pretty good for larger monitors etc.
Jumbo 93” = 236 x 92.5 x 40.5cm (Width x Depth x Height) – 6 tub racks are $3,590


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (May 22, 2010)

Ozzie Python,
The Hatchie / Small tubs are actually opaque, and have no windows. I actually prefer opaque tubs for hatchies, as I think it gives them a greater sense of protection / shelter.
The internal tub size of the Hatchie tubs are:
20.5 x 50.5 x 9.5cm (Width x Depth x Height)


----------



## PerfektPairing (May 22, 2010)

Phil,
Just curious as to wether the tubs are available to be purchased seperate???
Cheers


----------



## wokka (May 22, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> lf they go to minimum enclosure sizes as they have been sugesting , wont these be illegal ?


 Is there a suggestion that there will be minimum enclosure sizes impose in Victoria by "they"? who's they and where has the suggestion come from?


----------



## Jungletrans (May 22, 2010)

wokka said:


> Is there a suggestion that there will be minimum enclosure sizes impose in Victoria by "they"? who's they and where has the suggestion come from?


 Not Victoria , NSW , and they were discussed at length in many threads on this very forum . This distributor is in NSW so l was interested in what would happen if this law was passed .


----------



## Reptilia (May 22, 2010)

Jungletrans, Reptile racks australia are based in victoria.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 22, 2010)

Reptilia said:


> Jungletrans, Reptile racks australia are based in victoria.


 
Sorry , my mistake , l just went on the repeated mention of Sydney and no mention of Vic .


----------



## bigi (May 22, 2010)

no lizard racks hey


----------



## Kenshin (May 22, 2010)

bigi said:


> no lizard racks hey


 
are you kidding, those larger ones are like indoor pits, just not as high i wonder if the racks are capable of attaining the 40-50 dagree basking spots you would use on monitors, i also think the smaller tubs would work well for geckos and the medium tubs for egernia spp


----------



## Reptilia (May 22, 2010)

Phil uses the rodent holding racks without the plumbing on the back for species like blue tongues, shinglebacks, bearded dragons etc. He just adds domes/fixtures that sit on top of the expanded metal for heat and light.

Hes got a medium/large spencers in one of the jumbo 96 inch also (1 cage). Seems to do pretty well. 240cm wide x 90cm deep floor space. plenty of room...


----------



## Troy06 (May 23, 2010)

i love them they are the best i will be geting them


----------



## Ramsayi (May 23, 2010)

ReptileRacksAust said:


> It would really surprise me if the minimum enclosure size laws are actually brought in, but with such a large range of cage sizes to choose from, you can always choose a larger sized tub/rack for the snakes you want to keep in them.



This legislation is still on the table in NSW and I doubt very much that it will just go away.Stay tuned!


----------



## bigi (May 23, 2010)

sorry i will narrow it down.
so there is nothing specific for small dragons or small monitors with uv fluro's or heating from above designed in a complete system


----------



## Reptilia (May 23, 2010)

Freedom breeder in the states only have the doskicil rack, built for small lizards. 

Freedom Breeder - The Original and Still the Best! - Reptile Racks :: All Other Racks :: Doskicil Rack

But you can buy the rodent holding pen (first picture on the first post) (4 high) with lights fixtures (dome or fluro) and heating (dome) from him as I said before.
If you have small monitors, terrestrial dragons, geckoes or any type of skink, than this is the perfect size cage.


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 23, 2011)

is there a factory/shop in vic we can personally visit? like where are you based?


----------



## Kenno (Jan 23, 2011)

People have been waiting for their ordered racks since wild expo last year, best part of 10months. They're a great product, pitty they're being shipped over on dugout canoes from USA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

will there be a range of these racks in stock once they arrive in aus by these dugout canoes? 
or will i have to have mine paddled over from the states if i order one now?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 23, 2011)

are people still waiting to get them? whats the issue with taking so long??


----------



## ReptileRacksAust (Jan 24, 2011)

This thread has been dormant for about as long as my first couple of customers have been waiting for their racks… Not that the delay is in anyway funny.

As all current customers that have been very patiently waiting for their racks know, the racks are finally on their way, and are due to arrive in port next weekend. Deliveries will then take place over the first couple of weeks in Feb (Once I’ve unpacked the container).

The reasons for the delay have been entirely US based, with Freedom Breeder being swamped with orders last year, as well as a little un-organised. The finalised order and a 50% deposit were made way back in July.

The good news for prospective new customers is that there will be inventory of pretty much all Freedom Breeder racks within the next couple of months. The entire order didn’t fit in the first 40’ container, so the remaining inventory will be shipped shortly. This means there will be some types of racks available for new customers by mid February, with the remaining styles available within about 2 months.

We’re based in Melbourne, but don’t have a shopfront / showroom, so viewing the racks outside of reptile shows will be difficult. For people wanting to see the racks in the flesh, we will be having a stand at the upcoming shows in Sydney (Castle Hill – Feb 13) and Melbourne (Melbourne Showgrounds – Feb 19), with additional shows further north possibly added at a later date. Come along and see what the big breeder in the US use!

For anybody wanting to enquire about racks / ask questions, feel free to email me, the email can be found at www.reptileracksaustralia.com.au. Please avoid Private Messages as I don’t get the opportunity to check them very often.


----------



## dean.templeman (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi ReptileRacksAust I'm interested in these Freedom Breeder racks, but your website doesnt seem to be working. Can you please give me your email address. Or email me - [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## gozz (Dec 3, 2012)

Does anyone know how to contact Phil? is he still in business..? dosnt answer his phone when i ring
or answer emails he didn't complete my order, of anyone know pm me please


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome stuff!! Not sure if the average person can afford these racks tho.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 3, 2012)

Although I have never owned one of these racks I know a couple people who do. They are kind of expensive, but if you have deep enough pockets they are worth it.


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 22, 2013)

Is Phil out of business?


----------

